# Soo 8/27 pm



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Went 0/1 last night trolling for salmon. Had a rod get ripped hard for about 5 seconds. Grabbed the pole felt the fish shake and then it was gone. Hit right in front of the canadian powerhouse on a purpledescent rapala deep diver. Seen one other fish netted same area, bunch of fish jumping.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

1/3 tonight in front of the rapids. 12lb king on mongolian beef. #0 dipsey 80 back

Buddies first ever king


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Lots of salmon steaks there, good job!!!!!


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Got a 5lber tonight. hit a storm deep diving body bait, blueish color longlining.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice job! Going to get me wanting to come UP there now.


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

Nice fish! Does anyone know what size fish won the salmon slam?


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

NBman said:


> Nice fish! Does anyone know what size fish won the salmon slam?


Did they start having it again? Last I knew, they quit quite a few years back Been a long time since I've been there on labor day weekend. Used to have it in bldg. right by powerhouse when I was going up there, then last few years moved to by the fish cleaning station at launch.


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

22.74 pounds


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

tjays said:


> 22.74 pounds


Thanks. Do you know if they had good numbers of fish weighed in?


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Looks like quite a few starting to show up on the cam.... http://www.lssu.edu/arl/fishcam.php


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah a few pinks on the cam. Hooked up to the powerhouse last night but no luck. seen maybe 2 caught


----------

